# alles was gnome heißt deinstallieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem erfolglosen gnome3 Ausflug möchte ich mein altes Stable System wiederherstellen.

Ich habe dazu alle Einträge aus der keywords Datei gelöscht. Wie kriege ich nun alle gnome Pakete wieder gelöscht?

Dann möchte ich mit emerge -e world das System einfach neu bauen. Dann emerge gnome

Bitte um Hilfe

----------

## bell

Gefällt Dir Gnome-3 nicht oder nur dass es noch nicht Stable ist?

Falls es Dir nicht gefällt, gibt es auch mate im mate-Overlay

Wenn Du "nur" auf Stable zurückkehren willst, weiss ich nicht ob das so einfach klappt. Downgrades können Probleme verursachen wenn im /home und unter /etc Einstellungen der Folge-Versionen liegen.

An sonsten sollte ein

```
emerge -uvaDN world

emerge -a --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Der Erste Befehl wird Dir wahrscheinlich zuerst Blocker zeigen die Du vorher deinstallieren musst damit der Befehl durchläuft.

Beim Depclean musst Du drauf achten dass da nichts dabei ist was Du ggf. doch noch benötigst.

ein "emerge -e world" ist eigentlich nicht notwendig.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mit emerge -uvaDN world  werde ich die Sache nicht wieder los. Habe jetzt das gnome Overlay entfernt. Gnome Pakete manuell deinstalliert. Aber portage will immer noch die alten (neueren) Pakete installieren.

Gnome 3 wollte ich eiegntlich wegen des neueren Evolution. Es läuft aber zumindest unter gentoo noch nicht rund. Die Ebuild Abhängigkeiten stimmen noch nicht so richtig. Deshalb will läuft dann revdep-rebuild nicht durch. Ein world Update geht auch nicht mehr. Und mein gdm in neuester Version ließ sich gar nicht installieren. Nachdem ich heute einen halben Tag (6h) damit zugebracht habe das zu testen, will ich wieder das alte gnome wiederhaben.

Problem wird sein, daß Evolution mal wieder ein neues Datenformat hat. Nun muß ich wahrscheinlich mein  Backup einspielen um wieder auf die E-mails zugreifen zu können.

----------

## bell

Du schreibst dass einige Dinge (World-Update, Revdep-Rebuild) nicht funktionieren. Kannst Du bitte die Fehlermeldungen dazu posten? Wiso wirst Du mit emerge -uvaDN world die Sache nicht wieder los? Die Glaskugel ist schon runtergefahren.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Die Ausgabe von

```
emerge -uDpv --newuse --tree world
```

 könnte auch sehr hilfreich sein.

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Die Ausgabe von
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -uDpv --newuse --tree world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929::gnome 

[ebuild  N     ]  x11-wm/metacity-2.30.3  USE="xinerama -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/wine-1.5.14  USE="X alsa cups gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl oss perl png pulseaudio samba ssl threads truetype udisks win32 win64 xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm (-gstreamer) -hardened -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -scanner (-selinux) -test -v4l -xcomposite" 

[ebuild  NS   ~]  sys-fs/udisks-2.0.0 [1.0.4-r2] USE="crypt gptfdisk introspection -debug -systemd" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/evolution-tray-0.0.7::x-myoverlay 

[ebuild  N     ]  mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1  USE="crypt gstreamer ldap ssl (-clutter) -connman -doc -kerberos -networkmanager -python" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5  USE="introspection (symlink) -doc -test" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="gnome" 

[ebuild  N    ~]   gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  USE="bluetooth networkmanager -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]    dev-libs/folks-0.6.9  USE="eds socialweb -debug -test -tracker -utils -vala" 1,400 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]    x11-wm/mutter-3.4.1-r1  USE="introspection xinerama -debug -test" 1,578 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]    gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1  USE="bluetooth cheese colord cups gnome-online-accounts networkmanager socialweb -debug -systemd -wacom" 4,168 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]     gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.4.2  USE="-clutter (-packagekit) -raw" 2,462 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]     gnome-base/gnome-session-3.4.2.1  USE="ipv6 -debug -doc -systemd" 709 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]      gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.4.2  USE="colord cups policykit short-touchpad-timeout udev -debug (-packagekit) -smartcard -systemd -test -wacom" 1,398 kB

[ebuild  N     ]       x11-misc/colord-0.1.21  USE="gtk gusb introspection udev -doc -examples -scanner -vala" 541 kB

[ebuild     U ~]     net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.4.2-r1 [2.32.0-r1] USE="introspection -debug -doc -sendto% (-nautilus%*) (-test%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]     media-video/cheese-3.4.2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -sendto -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/folks-0.6.9  USE="eds socialweb -debug -test -tracker -utils -vala" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4 [2.32.3-r2] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* introspection%* ipv6 ldap weather -doc -kerberos -test -vala% (-gnome-keyring%*)" 

[nomerge       ]   net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2  USE="gnome introspection -debug -doc" 

[nomerge       ]    gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1  USE="bluetooth cheese colord cups gnome-online-accounts networkmanager socialweb -debug -systemd -wacom" 

[nomerge       ]     sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[nomerge       ]      sys-fs/udev-194 [171-r6] USE="acl%* gudev hwdb keymap openrc%* static-libs%* -doc% -introspection (-selinux) (-action_modeswitch%) (-build%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-extras%*) (-floppy%) (-rule_generator%*) (-test%)" 

[ebuild  N    ~]       sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16  0 kB

[ebuild     U ~]        sys-fs/udev-194 [171-r6] USE="acl%* gudev hwdb keymap openrc%* static-libs%* -doc% -introspection (-selinux) (-action_modeswitch%) (-build%) (-debug%) (-edd%) (-extras%*) (-floppy%) (-rule_generator%*) (-test%)" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-text/evince-3.4.0  USE="dbus gnome-keyring introspection nautilus postscript tiff -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -xps" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2 [2.32.2.1-r2] USE="exif%* gnome introspection previewer%* -doc (-packagekit) -sendto% -test -tracker% -xmp" 

[ebuild  N    ~]   gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]    app-text/evince-3.4.0  USE="dbus gnome-keyring introspection nautilus postscript tiff -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -xps" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929::gnome 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  USE="bluetooth networkmanager -systemd" 

[ebuild     U ~]   gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4 [2.32.3-r2] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* introspection%* ipv6 ldap weather -doc -kerberos -test -vala% (-gnome-keyring%*)" 3,562 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]    net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2  USE="gnome introspection -debug -doc" 476 kB

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-libs/libgweather-3.4.1 [2.30.3] USE="introspection%* -doc (-python%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-libs/libgdata-0.12.0 [0.8.1-r2] USE="gnome introspection -debug -doc -static-libs%" 1,130 kB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1  USE="crypt gstreamer ldap ssl (-clutter) -connman -doc -kerberos -networkmanager -python" 

[ebuild  N     ]  gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.32.2  0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  USE="bluetooth networkmanager -systemd" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* pam -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild     U ~]   gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.4.1 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~]    gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* pam -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]     app-crypt/gcr-3.4.1-r2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1  USE="bluetooth cheese colord cups gnome-online-accounts networkmanager socialweb -debug -systemd -wacom" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.4.2 [2.30.5] USE="introspection python -debug -test" 

[blocks b      ]   <gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0 ("<gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.4.2)

[uninstall     ]    gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5  USE="python -debug (-introspection)" 

[ebuild  NS   ~]  gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.4.2 [2.30.5] USE="introspection python -debug -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929::gnome 

[ebuild     U ~]  gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2 [2.32.2.1-r2] USE="exif%* gnome introspection previewer%* -doc (-packagekit) -sendto% -test -tracker% -xmp" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.4.2 [3.2.3] USE="introspection -doc -glade -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.0.4  USE="introspection -debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r300 [1.8.3-r200] USE="geoloc gstreamer introspection jit spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -doc -test -webkit2" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~]  media-libs/clutter-1.10.8  USE="gtk introspection -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1  USE="bluetooth cheese colord cups gnome-online-accounts networkmanager socialweb -debug -systemd -wacom" 

[ebuild     U ~]  gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.4.0.2 [2.32.0-r1] USE="introspection%* -test" 360 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/cheese-3.4.2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -sendto -test" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  x11-libs/mx-1.4.7  USE="dbus gtk introspection startup-notification -debug -doc -glade" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.4 

[ebuild  N    ~]  dev-python/pyatspi-2.4.0  USE="-test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  USE="bluetooth networkmanager -systemd" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  dev-libs/gjs-1.32.0  USE="-examples -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/zeitgeist-0.9.0.1  USE="dbus fts nls -extensions -icu -passiv -plugins -sql-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  dev-python/rdflib-3.2.2  USE="berkdb -examples -mysql -redland -sqlite -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.4.2-r1 [2.32.0-r1] USE="introspection -debug -doc -sendto% (-nautilus%*) (-test%)" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_1" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1  USE="bluetooth cheese colord cups gnome-online-accounts networkmanager socialweb -debug -systemd -wacom" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.6.0.1::gnome  USE="introspection -debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U #]   dev-libs/glib-2.34.0 [2.32.4-r1] USE="-debug -doc (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils -xattr" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/clutter-gst-1.4.6  USE="introspection -debug -doc -examples" 331 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   media-libs/clutter-1.8.4  USE="introspection -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    media-libs/cogl-1.8.2  USE="introspection pango -debug -doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  USE="bluetooth networkmanager -systemd" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/clutter-1.10.8  USE="gtk introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ~]   media-libs/cogl-1.10.4  USE="introspection opengl pango -debug -doc -examples -gles2 -test" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.3.2 ("<net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.3.2" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3 ("<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3" is blocking app-crypt/gcr-3.4.1-r2)

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16)

Total: 42 packages (11 upgrades, 28 new, 3 in new slots, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 18,110 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <sys-fs/udev-185 required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.99::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-194::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-187 required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth:2

  (net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.4.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.3.4 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-2.32.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.34.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.33.3:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.6.0.1::gnome, installed)

gnome-base/nautilus:0

  (gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/nautilus-3.1.90 required by (gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <gnome-base/nautilus-3 required by (app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

media-libs/clutter:1.0

  (media-libs/clutter-1.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/clutter-1.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/clutter-1.10.0:1.0[introspection] required by (gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

media-libs/cogl:1.0

  (media-libs/cogl-1.10.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/cogl-1.9.6:1.0[introspection?,pango] required by (media-libs/clutter-1.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (media-libs/cogl-1.8.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <=media-libs/cogl-1.9.2:1.0 required by (media-libs/clutter-1.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server:0

  (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.1.5 required by (dev-libs/folks-0.6.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0

  (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3.90 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring:0

  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.1.92 required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.12.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.10 required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.1-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libgweather:2

  (dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/libgweather-2.91:2 required by (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/libgweather-3.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgweather-2.90.0:2 required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-wm/mutter-3.4.1-r1 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1, required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.4.1 ~amd64

#required by media-video/cheese-3.4.2, required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1[cheese], required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/mx-1.4.7 ~amd64

#required by virtual/notification-daemon-0[gnome], required by x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5, required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1, required by gnome-extra/evolution-tray-0.0.7, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libgweather-3.4.1 ~amd64

#required by media-video/cheese-3.4.2, required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1[cheese], required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/clutter-1.10.8 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/gjs-1.32.0 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-session-3.4.2.1 ~amd64

#required by app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.4, required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/pyatspi-2.4.0 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=app-crypt/gcr-3.4.1-r2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1, required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4, required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libgdata-0.12.0 ~amd64

#required by x11-wm/mutter-3.4.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/cogl-1.10.4 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1[colord], required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1, required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.4.0.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1[cheese], required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-video/cheese-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by dev-libs/folks-0.6.9[eds], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2[previewer], required by app-text/evince-3.4.0[nautilus]

=gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1 ~amd64

#required by gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1, required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2[previewer], required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=app-text/evince-3.4.0 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1[bluetooth], required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.4.2-r1 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2-r1, required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2[gnome], required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.4[gnome-online-accounts], required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.4.1 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1, required by app-text/evince-3.4.0[gnome-keyring], required by gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1, required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2[previewer], required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/glib-2.34.0 ~amd64

#required by gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1

=gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2 ~amd64

#required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2, required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/folks-0.6.9 ~amd64

#required by gnome-extra/zeitgeist-0.9.0.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/rdflib-3.2.2 ~amd64

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1, required by app-text/evince-3.4.0[gnome-keyring], required by gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1, required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2[previewer], required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.5.5_p20120929, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Alexandre Rostovtsev <tetromino@gentoo.org> (25 Sep 2012)

# GNOME 3.6 mask

# Core libraries to be unmasked first:

=dev-libs/glib-2.34.0

```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

So nun musst du dir die  "nomerge" anschauen. Eine oder mehrere davon sind noch aus unstable.

Die installieren dir deshalb als Abhängigkeiten die gnome-3.4 Sachen. 

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Ich denke ein guter Anfang wäre noch installierte Pakete, die es nur für gnome-3 gibt zu deinstallieren, oder zumindest aus der world Datei zu entfernen.

Zum Beispiel solche wie gnome-tweak-tool

Einträge aus der world Datei können zb via "emerge --deselect paket" aus der world Datei entfernt werden. (Oder einfach mit einem Editor durchsehen, und unerwünschtes entfernen)

Und noch kurz zu dem  *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-16)
> ```
> ...

  Um diesen Block aufzulösen muss udev-init-scripts deinstalliert werden, da es vom aktuell stable udev blockiert wird (und auch nicht benötigt wird).

(Sei aber vorsichtig, stelle vorm nächsten reboot sicher das die Abhängigkeiten von udev wieder passen! (inklusive aktualisieren der configs)

----------

